# The Flash: Ben Affleck kehrt als Batman zurück



## Darkmoon76 (21. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Flash: Ben Affleck kehrt als Batman zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Flash: Ben Affleck kehrt als Batman zurück*


----------



## matrixfehler (21. August 2020)

Ich freue mich sehr darauf,
für mich persönlich war Ben Affleck der beste Batman bislang.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (22. August 2020)

Sehr gut!


----------



## hawkytonk (22. August 2020)

Martha, bist du das? 
-Bitte nicht schon wieder. In "Batman v Superman" war das schon so peinlich.

Das Affleck wieder dabei ist, finde ich gut. Aber bitte mit vernünftiger Handlung garniert.


----------



## Tomrok (23. August 2020)

Cool, ich mag Ben Affleck als erfahrenden Batman - auch wenn die bisherigen Filme mit ihm leider oft an der Story gescheitert sind. Ich hätte mich aber sehe gefreut, wenn er die Chance bekommen - oder gewollt hätte - einen echten Batman-Film zu drehen. Der Wunsch hat sich noch verstärkt als ich gerade den Trailer zum neuen Batman-Film gesehen habe...


----------



## Lucatus (23. August 2020)

seit dem Christian Bale nicht mehr Batman spielt braucht man sich die Filme nicht mehr geben


----------



## MichaelG (23. August 2020)

Ich weiß auch nicht. Die besten Batman-Filme waren die von Nolan mit Christian Bale. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich die Affleck-Batmanfilme aber noch nicht gesehen. Weil diese bislang ein Mix waren (Batman vs. Superman, Justice League usw.) was mir nicht so sehr gefällt.  Und Suicide Squad war der letzte Rotz mit dem wohl schlechtesten Joker der Filmgeschichte.


----------



## Phone (23. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht. Die besten Batman-Filme waren die von Nolan mit Christian Bale. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich die Affleck-Batmanfilme aber noch nicht gesehen. Weil diese bislang ein Mix waren (Batman vs. Superman, Justice League usw.) was mir nicht so sehr gefällt.  Und Suicide Squad war der letzte Rotz mit dem wohl schlechtesten Joker der Filmgeschichte.



Ich finde auch das B Affleck einen guten Batman spielt und auch bin ich der Überzeugung das der Joker in SSQ auch ein guter gewesen wäre, wenn er nur ein wenig anders geschrieben wäre und er mehr Screentime bekommen hätte, denn die wurde ja hart gekürzt...vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann noch ein Cut raus.

Der Trailer zum neuen Batman ist zwar irgendwie cool aber was mich stört das hier wieder einiges auf Krampf gemacht wurde...Schwarze Catwoman /  schwarzer Commissioner Ggordon...Bruce sieht ein wenig aus wie nen Emo und sein Wagen könnte auch in Mad Max mitspielen.

Der Look stimmt irgendwie aber das ist eine ganze menge Veränderung...UND NEIN das ist kein Rassisten Ding...Man kennt diese Figuren mehrere Jahrzehnte und werden teils auch wegen einem Trend oder der politischen lagen ausgetauscht.


----------

